# Bison View Farm Rose kidded



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Since my other thread got way to long thanks to Spice lol I decided to start a nice small thread for my other girls.

First up is Spook boer cross doe bred to boer buck due in 37 days 
Winnie boer cross doe bred to boer buck due in 38 days
And lastly my oops Rose lamanacha/alpine bred to a boer buck due in 43 days!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Good luck!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

The wait begins! I used spice to get me to my current girls due dates, now I can use these gals to get to my march kidding(s?) :lolgoat: They are pretty. As much as I love big ears on my goats, I'll always have a soft spot for elf/gopher ears. Little aliens, lol. My manchas and mancha crosses are always SO quiet too which is a plus!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And now I get to use your girls to get me through till these guys lol. Im also a fan of the tiny ears our whole herd would be lamanchas if my daughter hadnt fallen for long ears.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

exciting!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Trying not to make this as long as my first but I had to deal with people drama for my mom & stepdads motel so I needed some goat time to relax my brain. Of course that means new pictures lol Spook day 120 Winnie day 119


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Trying not to make this as long as my first but I had to deal with people drama for my mom & stepdads motel so I needed some goat time to relax my brain. Of course that means new pictures lol Spook day 120 Winnie day 119
> View attachment 145533
> View attachment 145535
> View attachment 145537


You are more than walcome come visit meeeeeee! I gots dumb dramas too. Blah. I am weary... not really tired jus weary right now. The girls look marvelous!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> You are more than walcome come visit meeeeeee! I gots dumb dramas too. Blah. I am weary... not really tired jus weary right now. The girls look marvelous!


Might not be a bad idea lol.Hope your drama ends soon :hug:Odd how stuff like that wears you down but it can Im horrible at dealing with drama thats why I moved to the middle of no where then my mom and stepdad decided to become snowbirds and left me to deal with strangers drama all winter lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cute! They are looking good!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

The big girls are 17 & 18 days from theyre due dates! Those bellys are really growing! And my little Rose is 24 days from her due date.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> The big girls are 17 & 18 days from theyre due dates! Those bellys are really growing! And my little Rose is 24 days from her due date.
> View attachment 147223
> View attachment 147225
> View attachment 147227


Goodness jus lookit those pretty ladies! I cannot wait to get home to everyone!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> Goodness jus lookit those pretty ladies! I cannot wait to get home to everyone!


Prettier when they have heads Rose & Spook are so clingy it's hard to get a good picture lol. I bet your girls are getting very close! How's your family doing are they all getting over the flu?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you have a photo of the buck they are bred to? Not long now! wishing everybody smooth kiddings of healthy twin does.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Do you have a photo of the buck they are bred to? Not long now! wishing everybody smooth kiddings of healthy twin does.


Thanks! I suspect it may be a buck year but Im really hoping someone will have me a doe I can keep. And dad


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

N


bisonviewfarm said:


> Prettier when they have heads Rose & Spook are so clingy it's hard to get a good picture lol. I bet your girls are getting very close! How's your family doing are they all getting over the flu?


My girls are due wed next week. Eep! Paul says they doin fine and actin normal. Babies are still high on gracie and dora looks the same he says. The only tome i can seem get pics of the girls is when they are eatin lol! Last year when gracie went into labor omg she was clingy clingy. Hollarin at the top of her lungs at the bottom edge of the fence til i came back out. Then she was perfectly fine so long as i was with her. I had explain to paul why i keep askin if gracie is hollarin for him. He said oh great a needy goat in labor noises. Hahaaah. She hardly ever makes noise. Now dora.... nubian... nuff said lol!

Everyone here is feelin better. I am goin home tomorrow unless somethin crazy happens. Pray ot does not lol! It is SO hard bein in confined quarters with this dil. Ugh! She is worse than cleanin after a toddler. At least toddlers are willin to help. :/. She isnt sick and has at least been goin to work every day.... late cause she cannot manage to get out the door on time. How does that even happen every single day?!?!?!!!! I could go on but i must be nice.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Thanks! I suspect it may be a buck year but Im really hoping someone will have me a doe I can keep. And dad
> View attachment 147253


Ooo handsome boy too. I wonder what colorin the kids will have.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> N
> 
> My girls are due wed next week. Eep! Paul says they doin fine and actin normal. Babies are still high on gracie and dora looks the same he says. The only tome i can seem get pics of the girls is when they are eatin lol! Last year when gracie went into labor omg she was clingy clingy. Hollarin at the top of her lungs at the bottom edge of the fence til i came back out. Then she was perfectly fine so long as i was with her. I had explain to paul why i keep askin if gracie is hollarin for him. He said oh great a needy goat in labor noises. Hahaaah. She hardly ever makes noise. Now dora.... nubian... nuff said lol!
> 
> Everyone here is feelin better. I am goin home tomorrow unless somethin crazy happens. Pray ot does not lol! It is SO hard bein in confined quarters with this dil. Ugh! She is worse than cleanin after a toddler. At least toddlers are willin to help. :/. She isnt sick and has at least been goin to work every day.... late cause she cannot manage to get out the door on time. How does that even happen every single day?!?!?!!!! I could go on but i must be nice.


Ahh she just wants to make sure youre there to help if needed. Hoping everyone stays healthy and you get to go home.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> Ooo handsome boy too. I wonder what colorin the kids will have.


 I'm excited to see. Id love a daughter out of Rose with a little more color. His babys out of Spice are her color with some markings he threw in.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I attempted to shave udders and tails when I trimmed everyones feet today. It didnt go well Winnie was trying her best to break the milk stand . Oh well I got enough to see that Spook has an udder though it's tiny. Rose has a nice little udder started as well. Winnies had hers though it does feel like it's filling more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day Spook day 142 & Winnie day 141!  .Spooks udder grew a lot over night and boy is she grumpy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is carrying low.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow, she is carrying low.


Seems to be a trend at my house this year. No ones been very wide they just get deeper.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Seems to be a trend at my house this year. No ones been very wide they just get deeper.


This is how dora looked the last week. How is spice and the lil dude doin?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> This is how dora looked the last week. How is spice and the lil dude doin?


Well good maybe she'll also give me twins.Spook is also pretty saggy in the belly just hard to get a straight on picture of her. Everyone looks so small compared to Spice that I'm assuming they're all having singles lol. Spice is great and so are her gigantic boys.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Boy they've gotten big! Handsome little guys!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 143 for Spook ( black doe) 142 for Winnie (red) & 137 for Rose ( lamancha)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

They are looking good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, love the teeth and lip thing.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

She's been doing it alot lately. Smells the other bred girls and up goes the lip lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 147 for Spook 146 for Winnie & 141 for Rose. Winnie and Spook still arent holding still for ligament checks but I can see they are both getting nice deep indents along their tailheads so somethings happening. Spook was doing some soft talking and didnt want to come out of the kidding stall.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lookit those beautiful girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 150 & 149! Both girls have discharge this morning and Spooks under got nice and full over night.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Rose’s little udder is looking nice!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> Rose's little udder is looking nice!


I'm super excited to see how she looks and milks after kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> View attachment 148903
> View attachment 148905


Come on lil kidlets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Spook is quick she went from nothing to pushing in no time. And we have yet another set of twin bucks full boer this time. I predict 2 or 3 more batches of all buck kids. Snickers way of being a pain till the end lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Spook is quick she went from nothing to pushing in no time. And we have yet another set of twin bucks full boer this time. I predict 2 or 3 more batches of all buck kids. Snickers way of being a pain till the end lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm very tempted to keep the darker red


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They look great, and wow that was fast!  I’m sorry they are bucklings though.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I suspected I was going to have a buckling year I will be very surprised if someone proves me wrong lol. Upside with 2 more to go I’ll have enough to make the trip across the state to the auction worth it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like they'll be bottle babys. She wouldn't accept the one and has gotten pretty rough with him I don't want a lonely goat in my house so now they're both mine. Bummer as I really didn't want bottle babys again.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> View attachment 148925
> Looks like they'll be bottle babys. She wouldn't accept the one and has gotten pretty rough with him I don't want a lonely goat in my house so now they're both mine. Bummer as I really didn't want bottle babys again.


Ahhhh dangit!

Jus send em here.... like two more tearin through the house would make a difference. :clever::coolmovesrofl):shrug:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:haha:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> Ahhhh dangit!
> 
> Jus send em here.... like two more tearin through the house would make a difference. :clever::coolmovesrofl):shrug:


They'd fit right in then. We just got a puppy so I cant have them tearing through the house he thinks they're chew toys lol

I put vicks on her nose and on them seems to be working for the moment she sniffs them a lot but cant figure out which one she didn't like


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh & I suspect Winnie will be kidding tonight. Hoping I'm wrong since it's suppose to be a whole 0 degrees out tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute kids.

But sorry about the rejection.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cuties! It does seem to be a buck year this year. Sorry, she rejected them. Twinkle did that as well. She was fine for the first 24 hours then she seemed to want to kill them. Good luck with Winnie! Hope you get some does! Well, unless you want bucks:haha:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SandyNubians said:


> Cuties! It does seem to be a buck year this year. Sorry, she rejected them. Twinkle did that as well. She was fine for the first 24 hours then she seemed to want to kill them. Good luck with Winnie! Hope you get some does! Well, unless you want bucks:haha:


I've noticed it seems that way. I would like a doe but bucks would probably be better if I want the goats to pay for their own hay lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

The Vick's on the nose seems to have worked she's feeding and no longer head butting the little guy! still waiting on Winnie she won't let me touch her ligaments so I'm hoping for some obvious Im going to kid signs. Way to cold out for wet kids. And Rose is on day 144!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> The Vick's on the nose seems to have worked she's feeding and no longer head butting the little guy! still waiting on Winnie she won't let me touch her ligaments so I'm hoping for some obvious Im going to kid signs. Way to cold out for wet kids. And Rose is on day 144!
> View attachment 148995
> View attachment 148997


That was a good idea.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> The Vick's on the nose seems to have worked she's feeding and no longer head butting the little guy! still waiting on Winnie she won't let me touch her ligaments so I'm hoping for some obvious Im going to kid signs. Way to cold out for wet kids. And Rose is on day 144!
> View attachment 148995
> View attachment 148997


And why did i not think of the vicks on the nose when gracie rejected her kid. Ugh! I even know i have read it several times. I need a break! Lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well now you'll remember for next time hopefully 
Still waiting on Winnie but her udders filled a lot since yesterday so maybe tomorrow's the day.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Just put Winnie back in the stall she seems to be having some light contractions.(dance)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good Luck and happy kidding


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Just put Winnie back in the stall she seems to be having some light contractions.(dance)
> View attachment 149061


Release the hostages!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm pretty sure she's done so I can post lol she was hiding quads in that belly!!! 2 bucks and 2 does!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow Winnie! Congratulations! They're adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Cute!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And I'm thinking I better go build a 4th stall Rose is on day 145 & her udder seems to be changing quick. It didn't look like this when I checked this morning.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! Looks like Winnie is saying "that's all"!
Allright Roses's turn.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I’d just told her that better be all because I’m out of towels lol


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow, and we were thinking Spice would be the one to have quads! 

Winnie's face is so funny, it's like she's saying "AHH HALP ME"


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> I'm pretty sure she's done so I can post lol she was hiding quads in that belly!!! 2 bucks and 2 does!
> View attachment 149111


 Oh my! Yay for half and half!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> And I'm thinking I better go build a 4th stall Rose is on day 145 & her udder seems to be changing quick. It didn't look like this when I checked this morning.
> View attachment 149143


Awww such an adormabobable lil udder!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

21goaties said:


> Wow, and we were thinking Spice would be the one to have quads!
> 
> Winnie's face is so funny, it's like she's saying "AHH HALP ME"


She hates me again so I doubt she would ask me for help lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> Oh my! Yay for half and half!


 So happy about that now I have 3 keepers


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> She hates me again so I doubt she would ask me for help lol


lol in that case just a general cry of panic at having just delivered FOUR kids.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How in the world was she hiding quads in there?? mg: 

A huge congrats, they are all beautiful!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

21goaties said:


> lol in that case just a general cry of panic at having just delivered FOUR kids.


I don't know the crazy thing seems to like being mauled by the 4 of them gets rather upset when I take one away lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> How in the world was she hiding quads in there?? mg:
> 
> A huge congrats, they are all beautiful!


I have no idea she got pretty deep but she wasn't wide at all. I thought it would be another set of twins


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Wow! Congratulations on the Quads!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow quads, so cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys 
Quads are doing great today. Spunky little things I feel bad for Winnie if she's up theres at least 1 after her. Rose was making a nest in the hay feeder so I rushed and cleaned out my milking stall instead of trying to find wood in the snow she seems pretty happy to have her own space the younger nubian doe's always pestering her lately.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats!!! They are adorable!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

holy cow ! QUADS!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 147 for Rose! She seems pretty uncomfortable lot's of re-positioning to get comfortable.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I think her udders growing faster. First picture is this afternoon second is this morning.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Th


Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Hope all goes well!!!


thanks! Really hoping so she's smaller than I would have liked her to be so her kidding has me very worried


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 148 Roses udder looks smaller but feels extremely tight and she's got some discharge happening. I was hoping I'd come home from helping my neighbors doe deliver to some action from her but no such luck.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Went to town to get grocery's as we were leaving I told my husband I thought Rose was going into labor. I was right :coolmoves:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, that discharge.

How many did she have?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh yeah, that discharge.
> 
> How many did she have?


She had 1 very large doe well atleast large for her 6.80lbs with a big head after a lot of pulling on my part. Her head just wouldn't come out of her vulva.There will never be a buck any where near the young girls after this oops. Hoping now I didn't tear anything getting the baby out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob:

Glad everyone is OK.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks I wasn’t thinking they would be while I was trying to manuever her out then her head popped out with her tongue hanging out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my that is a big kid and cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Up and moving .


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Awe yay! So happy for you, that little doeling is gorgeous!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

OpieDoodle said:


> Awe yay! So happy for you, that little doeling is gorgeous!


Thanks


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Unless my daughter's younger Nubian surprises me I think this thread is done! And here's all of the 2019 kids 

Spices boys (half boer/half Nubian)7 weeks old tommorow. Bad pictures hard to hold a bottle and take a picture lol

Spooks boys (boer)1 week old tommorow


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Winnie's quads the 2 does & the 2 bucks


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And Roses single who's now a bottle baby along with the 2 girls from Winnie


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute! Congtars on all the kids! and some doelings too. Glad rose was able to have the kid alright, she is a pretty(and big) thing I love her ears, lol.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a bunch of cuties! Congratulations!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SandyNubians said:


> Cute! Congtars on all the kids! and some doelings too. Glad rose was able to have the kid alright, she is a pretty(and big) thing I love her ears, lol.


Thank you . I get a kick out of her ears I was expecting floppy or like Rose and She got these. Maybe from her alpine grandparent since Rose is only half lamancha


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on Rose's doeling! She is cute with those ears.
Great kidding season for you! Happy for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are cute.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> View attachment 149473
> View attachment 149475
> Unless my daughter's younger Nubian surprises me I think this thread is done! And here's all of the 2019 kids
> 
> ...


Goodness those boys! I LOVE the top and third ones the most!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bisonviewfarm said:


> And Roses single who's now a bottle baby along with the 2 girls from Winnie
> View attachment 149501
> View attachment 149503


I adore her airplanes! My lil honey bear has them but loooong. She makes me think of her mama with these ears! And i can smile at her now and not cry. . I chucked out a ton of sunflower seeds over my girl yesterday. So hopefully i will have a beautiful patch where she rests.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> I adore her airplanes! My lil honey bear has them but loooong. She makes me think of her mama with these ears! And i can smile at her now and not cry. . I chucked out a ton of sunflower seeds over my girl yesterday. So hopefully i will have a beautiful patch where she rests.


Ahh that was a hard choice you had to make with her. Glad your finally able to smile at that beautiful baby and hopefully those sunflowers will make you smile and remember the good times with her.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Sfgwife said:


> Goodness those boys! I LOVE the top and third ones the most!


The top was my original keeper then I fell for the 3rd listed him for sale and then told everyone sorry he can't leave lol


----------

